# should I bring him?



## alia (Jul 17, 2015)

moms coming down from New York to Texas to come see us then she's taking me back up for a road trip and a two week stay up there

should I bring my baby? I have a travel carrier. Should I tear down his cage and bring it as well? it's a long drive from Texas to New York but he's been in the car with me for about 10 hours worth of trips and he doesn't get carsick/vomit. 

if I don't bring him I can take him to my friend's sister. she has a hedgehog. my concerns are how she's going to treat him (I.e. if she's gonna put the two together, be able to feed him since I'm trying to switch his diet due to vet recommendation, if she's going to be able to handle him, SHOULD she handle him? , she uses bedding for her hedgie rather than fleece like I use for mine and I don't know if she would be up to changing his fleece every day, etc.) and she's 12 so that is kind of a concern for me too. 

I just want to do what's safest for him


----------



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

If it were me, I'd bring him. Since the drive is about 26 hours I'd recommend before it gets too dark to stay at a pet friendly hotel for the night so he'll still be able to run around and stick to his normal schedule. Also in advanced you should look up a vet that see hedgehogs near your moms house. And yes I would suggest bringing his cage to minimize the stress of the change of location. As for the fleece you can change it a day before you leave, then when you get to New York leave the same fleece for 2-3 days to also minimize stress. Make sure you have enough of his food, supplies, and that you have a proper heating plan set up for the car drive as well as for your moms house. Oh and also, make sure hedgehog are legal in the area your mom lives in as I believe they're illegal in the 5 boroughs.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Check your travel plans. If you are going through any of the areas listed that May change your plans.
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/illegal.shtml


----------



## alia (Jul 17, 2015)

ok so she doesn't live in the boroughs but we have to drive through Manhattan to get to Long Island (where my mom lives) 

another thing: I'm flying on a plane back so I don't think I'll be able to bring him. unless TSA or something lets me on with him, but then idk what I'd do with his cage and stuff 

now my grandparents are offering to feed and water him and stuff here at home, but they're inexperienced. I can make a step by step guide for them about it if I need to. would that be better than my friend's sister?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

They are illegal in Manhattan does make a difference. Also the route you are taking is important. Being that you have to go through an area where they are illegal it's probably best do leave him in Texas. 
As far as is grandparents better suited than your friends sister, that depends on them as people.


----------



## alia (Jul 17, 2015)

should they be handling him while I'm gone? have them take him out to change the liner and stuff?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

IMO, your grandparents would probably be a better choice over your friend's sister. I say that mostly out of the worry that she might not take warnings seriously enough and either allow the hedgehogs to play or have a mistake happen where they can get to each other. There have been numerous cases of people who had their petsitter accidentally or purposely let opposite sexed hedgehogs near each other & it ended with accidental babies.

For your grandparents, start working with them now with your hedgehog. It would be best if they know how to handle him & can take him out even for a few minutes each night. That way they'll be able to see right away if he has any health issues that might come up. Teach them how to take him out, how to hold him, and what to look for when they have him out - clear eyes, no sniffling/sneezing, what his normal behavior is like, what the signs of a hibernation attempt are, if there's anything wrapped around his legs, etc.

For care, have them go through a typical evening care with you. Show them how you change his food & water, what you do for cage cleaning and wheel cleaning, and make sure they're comfortable with it. I would avoid having them give him a bath while you're gone, but if you're concerned about it (if he's an especially messy hedgie), leave them step-by-step instructions for that as well, and make sure they understand it.

I would recommend bagging up food for each day that you're gone, plus one or two extras in case of delays or something. Just have them dump out the old food (and make sure they understand the importance of noticing if there's more than usual left), then dump the new food in from the baggy. That way you don't have to worry about them getting the right amount, especially if you're still in the process of changing his food. Although to be honest, that would probably be better left until you're home, just to make sure it doesn't cause any health issues while you're gone.

For Lily's petsitters, I had a care binder put together. I included information on her (birth date, typical weight, food brands fed, favorite treats, required temperature, etc.), and behind her weight chart & food/behavior chart, I had a bunch of care articles on hedgehogs. Hibernation attempt signs and what to do if one happens, instructions for bathing, emergency health symptoms, safe & unsafe treats, & so on. That way the information was there if they needed it.

Don't forget to leave your vet's number, address, and hours, and make sure they're willing to take him to the vet if necessary. You can pay them back when you get home if they do have to take him for some reason.


----------

